# Grasshopper fx for sale in London



## redfalo (10 Jun 2012)

In case anyone is interested in a HP Velotechnik Grasshopper fx - I'm selling mine. More information here.


----------



## arallsopp (11 Jun 2012)

Don't suppose you've still got the Rohloff?


----------

